
This is what people you know like on the Internet right now - dwynings
http://likebutton.me/
======
zaphar
Cool and creepy all at once :-)

~~~
ashu
why creepy?

~~~
twism
What stops me (as the developer of a similar app) from screen scraping the
information I gleam from visitors to my web app?

~~~
cmelbye
I'm not sure if that's technically possible... You'd have to get the content
that's inside of the iframe, and I think that would break some sort of cross
domain rule.

------
FluidDjango
I like that it gives me this reassurance:

> You need to be logged into Facebook to see

> your friends activity

...so that I know I've remembered to stay logged OUT.

Now if only sites iFraming me to FB would post an reminder like:

"Thanks for staying logged in to FB (and providing info about all your
activity to our advertisers)."

------
TheBranca18
Site crashed Chrome on Mac twice in a row. First time I've had to Force Quit
Chrome.

~~~
stephen_mcd
Destroys Chrome on Linux also.

~~~
randallsquared
I didn't have any problem with Chromium 5.0.342.9 on Arch.

------
MichaelGG
Oh :(. I was hoping it was a system where you could "like" a URL or something,
and after enough "likes", it'd show other stuff that you may like.

------
photon_off
Facebook would easily take over commenting if only they added threads, quotes,
and other rudimentary commenting features.

------
iamdave
I'm a little bit confused, if I opted out of this program, how does it still
know who I am when I go to this site?

~~~
natrius
Each widget is a Facebook iframe. Facebook knows who you are. The site
doesn't.

~~~
iamdave
Ah. THanks.

------
featherless
That's a really cool implementation. Nice work!

------
nlwhittemore
Nice little hack

------
ElbertF
I was wondering why most of the page was empty and realized I'm blocking
Facebook frames. Am I missing much?

~~~
FluidDjango
Please do explain: what's your hack to block just FB frames?

~~~
Matti
I'm using the Firefox add-on LeechBlock to block access to
"www.facebook.com/plugins/". (Facebook still works fine. It wasn't immediately
apparent that you could use Leechblock to block access to individual folders.)

<http://www.proginosko.com/leechblock.html>

------
waterlesscloud
Looks like the NYT has some work to do.

But the site itself is inevitable and cool at the same time.

~~~
zachallia
i was using the wrong nyt url.. works better now

------
fname
weird... in FF I get all of the presets sites, but in IE I'm only getting CNN.
What gives?

------
Mazy
reminds me of <http://itstrending.com/>

------
matthewer
@zachallia is awesome.

------
jasonwilk
AllTop For Facebook Likes. Cool

------
wazoox
People like me haven't (and won't ever have) a f*cking facebook account.

~~~
marknutter
Do you want a cookie?

